# Not sure whom left these tracks



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

looks like possum to me?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I am 99% sure that it's not a possum. This has long nails and doesn't have that funky thumb.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

tracks look a little big my guess would b muskrat but they look pretty big. maybe hybred possom missin thumbs. follow them sometimes there actions will reveal there identity. were u by water.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

maybe a skunkk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This was on a tiny water hole that is frozen.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

It's not a mink?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think too big for a mink, they're usually dime sized. If it is a mink that big, I don't want to meet up with him.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Rat tracks. He probably got froze out from somewhere.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

possum










skunk









muskrat


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever it is it must have opposable thumbs to be able to light those smokes.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Yeah, I guess they do look more like possum tracks. Right away I said rat because where I am trapping right now, I have been seeing lot of rat tracks on top of the ice. I see this whenever there is low water and the water around the rat houses freezes all the way to the mud.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mattogtr said:


> Whatever it is it must have opposable thumbs to be able to light those smokes.


If I would've put my manhood down there and told you it was 6 inches, you would've thought it was griz tracks :lol:


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

A Marlboro smoking Marsupial. :lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

The tail marks are what is throwing me. I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

If it's not a mink. It must be an otter. But I still think it's a mink.

ATB


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like muskrat to me,looks like he is only dragging the tip of his tail because of the thin line,most of the ones i see they are thicker tail drags.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like a slow wadell type walk like a muskrat,99% of mink tracks i have seen have been a bounding type track pattern.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

possum


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't know but I am going to guess. I've seen similar tracks over in Waterloo. I also saw some critters around Tompkins that I have never seen around here............... Otter?


----------



## Tree Digger (Dec 11, 2004)

My first thought was otter by the size of print but they very rarely travel step in a single file like shown. I wonder if this is a rare find of a otter carrying a muskrat by the head, the gate has changed due to the added weight the otter is carrying, and the rats tail is dragging?????


----------

